
Hacker's guide to landing an internship - suhith
http://blog.evjang.com/2016/07/how-to-get-internship.html
======
simbalion
My version of a "Hacker's Guide to Internships"

Internships are scams. Don't let the man make you work for free or less than
what you're worth. If you can't find an employer to pay you what you're worth,
then go freelance. You are highly skilled and your skills are rare and
valuable no matter what they try to tell you about cheap indian labor. Cheap
indian labor usually amounts to lousy products.

In the last few decades employers have shifted their employment strategies
away from 'hiring' and into creating free or low-paid 'internships'.

Do not support the slave-trade renamed as internships. It's anti-American and
it needs to stop.

EDIT: I apologize if this sounds political, it wasn't meant to be. It's meant
to make this younger generation aware that things have changed, it hasn't
always been this way, and employers are trying to rip them off.

